# HIIIIIIIIIII.



## C.Waveman (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm a student and sometimes I like to write stuff, from poetries to short stories.
Maybe I will post some of my works in the future.
I think I will like this place.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 25, 2015)

HHHHEEEYYYY  .C.Waveman!!! Welcome to WF! I like to write stuff too... lol.. Check us out! You will find yourself right at home here because everyone who hangs out here writes some pretty cool stuff.. Explore, read, and critique... you need to make 10 posts  before you can post your own work.. so get out there and get busy.. Mentors are ready to answer any questions and offer help.. Catch ya later... Enjoy!  Peace always... Julia


----------



## C.Waveman (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you very much mentor!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 25, 2015)

At your service! lol...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, Waveman. How's it going? :hi:


As Fire said, you will need ten valid posts before you can post your own creative works. You will Also be able to choose your own avatar and signature. Just be aware that the word games or procrastination central forums don;t count as posts (though they are very fun)

And of course we have the mentors like Fire that can help with any writing needs.

So look around and welcome


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi C,
a good note to start on. 

Welcome to the asylum.

I hope you find what you need.
BC


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey hey! Welcome to WF. Glad you could join us here ^_^

Hope you make yourself at home, there's plenty to do and we are friendly bunch so please take a look around. You mentioned poetry so I'll definitely have to recommend seeing what we have going on in that section.  We have some amazing talent here. In all the sections really =)

I hope you don't like it here, but love it here! 

Happy exploring and see you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## Nayath (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, C Waveman. I'm Nayath and I'm also a student that just joined and has came to wish you good luck in the forum :3


----------



## fallenangel09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello what genre do you likr


----------



## fallenangel09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Meant like.


----------



## fallenangel09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Im new as well. Trying to figure this out


----------

